# Which of these roasts is good on the smoker or grill?



## TheCook (Oct 21, 2008)

Me and a coworker split a cow and my freezer is now packed with meat!  Of the roasts I have, I'm trying to figure out what works well on the smoker?

I have 7 bone roasts, chuck roasts, top loin roasts, arm roasts, pike's peak roasts.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 22, 2008)

They all will work.   Lucky you.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2008)

None will work, best ship them all to me for disposal!


----------



## TheCook (Oct 22, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> None will work, best ship them all to me for disposal!



Dangit!!! Ok, what's your address?


----------



## TheCook (Oct 22, 2008)

Should I just smoke them like a pork butt and shred them for sandwiches?  Or would be good for slicing like brisket flat?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 22, 2008)

Whats a  pike's peak roast?


----------



## jminion1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Pikes Peak Roast
Also called heel of round, the Pikes Peak roast is cut from low in the round, just above the hock. It contains many small muscles and lots of connective tissue. This is the least tender of the round roasts, but cooks up into a pot roast with excellent flavor.

Cook low and slow


----------



## Toby Keil (Oct 22, 2008)

That's a bunch of cow you got there...smoke it all!


----------



## Unity (Oct 22, 2008)

Love2<Âº((((>< said:
			
		

> Should I just smoke them like a pork butt and shred them for sandwiches?


The chuck (which is also what the 7-bone is) is great for that. Pulled chuck is real flavorful, and the cook goes just like for pork butts (Wolfe Rub Bold is a great rub choice for chuck). The roasts from farther back on the steer might lend themselves more to cooking to ~130-135° internal temp, tenting and resting, and slicing. Nice score! If you don't mind me being nosy, what'd it come to per pound?

--John


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 22, 2008)

You didn't get the tri-tip?
Shame on you.
Like Howie Mandel said.....you made a bad deal!
Just kidding......I went in on a 4 way deal on a cow here years ago. It was fun bringing the kids down to feed it and fatten it up. We named her Buttercup! It was taken to be slaughtered and my daughter who was about 10 at the time asked when could we go feed Buttercup again, I opened the freezer and showed her the packages of buther paper wrappings and told her that Buttercup was going to feed us now! My wife was not amused  
It was a Brahma. It was kind of oily. I was told by a rancher that it needed to be a mixed breed to be a better tasting cow, like Brahma and Beef Master. Brahama is popular here cuz it tolerates the heat better than most other cattle.


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 23, 2008)

I bet she won't let you near the family dog.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 23, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> I bet she won't let you near the family dog.



For more than one reason!


----------

